# Screenshot of your Music App on your CarPC



## Wy2quiet (Jun 29, 2010)

I will start. The great thing about Foobar, is it is VERY CUSTOMIZABLE. I have gone through 3-4 different designs trying to maximize the space I have (touchscreen is 800x480 res) with the absolute *requirements*, and then if there is any space left over, cover art. I ran a no cover art window for a long time, but this adjustment seems to be O.K so far.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Mine is similar to yours, but I have the spectrum analyzer under the cover art.

And no Katy Perry.


----------



## Wy2quiet (Jun 29, 2010)

MarkZ said:


> Mine is similar to yours, but I have the spectrum analyzer under the cover art.
> 
> And no Katy Perry.


I didn't think about that hmmm...is there a certain spectrum plug-in you use? Or the default one that comes with Foobar/Columns UI? I also am yet to add the playback order box.

Had an addiction to Katy's live MTV acoustic show for a couple months last year. Half of my music I don't even listen to though, it is for the people in my car. :laugh:

Also curious - are you running the Voxengo Time Delay plugin for T/A?


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Default foobar spectrum.

Yeah, Voxengo for T/A.


----------



## Wy2quiet (Jun 29, 2010)

Major update for me. Used Foohacks, got rid of the borders and retook some precious real estate. Also updated my library with high res album art so I gave that more space. Then I made a custom volume bar, and seek bar that shows current track info, thus eliminating the need for a separate info screen.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Awesome. You got a link to foo hacks?


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Are you guys just running windows with a music app full screen? Or is this something else?


----------



## Wy2quiet (Jun 29, 2010)

MarkZ said:


> Awesome. You got a link to foo hacks?


Here you go Mark. If you want a copy of the skin mods I did let me know I will find a way to upload the configuration.

https://sites.google.com/site/foobar2000components/home/uihacks

Just use google translate when you get to the site, then you can find the download link.

Hdale - Yeah that is exactly what I am doing. If I touch the VERY bottom of the screen, the taskbar will appear (I have that hidden as well) and I can get back to the Windows main screen. I would only really need to get to Audiomulch anyways, as I BARELY use Microsoft Streets and Maps since I usually know where I am going 

In my opinion, all of the other front-end software is poorly designed for a music lover - they use way too big of a font, with such a small amount of screen real estate being used for the most important things. I could still probably add two more things - playback order and some track buttons.


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Centrafuse is the only decent looking front end IMO, but it is littered with bugs that they don't seem interested in fixing half the time.


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

Ride runner - LSX Void has great skins and an easy button map function


----------



## Wy2quiet (Jun 29, 2010)

audiovibe said:


> Ride runner - LSX Void has great skins and an easy button map function


Yeah I just looked it up. It looks ok. There is still barely any music space however.

For me the entire point of a CPC was to be able to use my 12,000+ songs. On a front end like you are talking about, when you have some albums/collections with 500+ songs, scrolling through an interface like that would drive Ghandi insane. So to me, Foobar is by FAR the best way to go - especially now that I have figured out a way to make custom stuff.


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

While LSX Void looks pretty decent, it's still not as polished looking as I'd like.


----------



## Wy2quiet (Jun 29, 2010)

Mark did you redo yours with foohacks? How does it look? I also added panel mod and redid mine again and saved even more pixels as it allows you to remove the borders from all the panels inside the window.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Haven't screwed around with it yet, but it is definitely on the agenda!


----------



## RayBob (Sep 10, 2012)

I have been using Driveline, and the music app is broken into 2 screens..

The Playlist Screen:









The Media Player Screen:









It works pretty good, but there are lots of ways people sort their music. I like to pick favorites per music type, and place into folders.


----------

